# Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05



## Marcel1409 (27. April 2005)

Moin Mädels :q ,

ich hab am 15.05.05 eine Vollcharter auf der Hai IV. Leider bekomme ich den Kahn mit meinen Vereinsmitgliedern nicht voll besetzt. Wir sind immer so ca 20 Leuts... Hat nicht jemand von euch Lust mitzukommen?!! 10 Plätz hätte ich noch frei, mit 30 Anglern an Board hat man genügent Platz zum anglen.
Allerdings werden die Plätze verlost (mit 1 Mal Platzwechsel).

Bei Interesse einfach in Thread schreiben oder per PN...

*Teilnehmerliste:*

- Aga
- Marcel
- Ostseefan
- Hardi
- Dorschjäger 75
- Ines  #6 
- Skorpion
- Yellow-Tarpun

*Counter:*

*Noch 4 Plätze*


----------



## Tom B (27. April 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Moin,
Bock hätt ich ja,fahren aber schon am 08.05 von Laboe,
mal schaun vielleicht kann ich meine Jungs noch umstimmen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. April 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

was kostet???;+ 

eigene Anfahrt???;+ 


Jonas|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Marcel1409 (27. April 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Koscht € 28,- und eigene Anfahrt...


----------



## Hardi (27. April 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Hi Marcel,

würde gerne mitkommen. Bin am 17.04 das erste mal nach 2,5 Jahren wieder auf einem Kutter gewesen und es macht wieder Spass (trotz Wind NO 6). Ich lasse auch meine alten Team-Klamotten zu Hause.
Gruss Thomas


----------



## Marcel1409 (27. April 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Hy Hardi,

super, wird bestimmt lustig!!! Kennen wir uns, heißt du zufällig genau so wie Kalle mit Nachnamen?


----------



## Hardi (27. April 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

@Marcel
jo, bitte mit "pf" am ende... so viel Zeit muss sein.
Gruss Thomas


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (27. April 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Och Meno, :c 
Da bin ich noch in DK, wäre gern mal auf dein Angebot zurück gekommen mir das Pilken "richtig" zu zeigen.
Irgendwann passt das bestimmt mal.


----------



## Marcel1409 (27. April 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*



			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> Bock hätt ich ja,fahren aber schon am 08.05 von Laboe,
> mal schaun vielleicht kann ich meine Jungs noch umstimmen.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Mach mal klar #6 ! Wird echt ne lustige Tour #g !!! Aga, Tackle und OstseeFan sind auch dabei...


----------



## Agalatze (28. April 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

tja also ich bin wohl am start wenn ich das mit schlafen hinbekomme.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (28. April 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Moin Moin Marcel!!

Also, wenn Du noch´n Plätzchen für´n armen kleinen dorschjäger über hast, wäre ich gerne dabei!!! Man(n) bekommt schliesslich nicht jeden Tag die Gelegenheit mit so versierten Anglern, die es schon zu nationalen und internationalen Ehren geschafftt haben, gemeinsam zu fischen.  Meld Dich einfach hier im Thread oder per PN zwecks Bezahlung,Treff etc. bei mir.


----------



## Marcel1409 (28. April 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

@ Dorschjäger75 und alle anderen :q 

Bezahlung ist vor Ort aufn Kutter und Treffen ist ab 6.30 Uhr auf der Hai IV. Wenn wir vollzählig sind fährt der Kapitän raus. Er legt sich immer extra nach aussen wenn wir fahren...


----------



## Agalatze (28. April 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

oha das kann ja was werden...
dann muss ich mich also benehmen wenn boardies anwesend sind


----------



## Skorpion (28. April 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> oha
> dann muss ich mich also benehmen wenn boardies anwesend sind



brauchst du nicht, alles nur Gleichgesinnte mit dabei :q 

Marci vergiss mich nicht #h 

P.S Dorsch läuft wieder, hier ein paar Bilder


----------



## Ines (28. April 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Hallo,

ich will auch mit!! (apropos "Hallo Mädels": wenn ihr ein "Mädel" dabei haben wollt,ich würd mich freuen.



Ines


----------



## hugo (28. April 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Jo, der Dorsch läuft wieder und das im flacherem Wasser .. und ohne Laich!

Gemäß dem Motto (@Ines): 
... im Meer da schwimmt ein Kabeljau,
da kömmt ein Hai von ungefähr, 
ich glaub von links - isch weiß nich mehr,
der frißt den Fisch mit Haut und Haar ...

das Meer ist weit, 
das Meer ist blau,
im Meer, da schwimmt kein Kabeljau!
P.S.: Kann leider an dem WE nicht (Bootstaufe), aber werde versuchen, dem gemeinem Ostseeleoparden ein WE später auf die Planken zu legen!


----------



## Marcel1409 (28. April 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Das geht ja schneller als Haarewaschen  |uhoh:  , jetzt sind nur noch 4 Plätze übrig...

P.S. @ Ines, Mädels sind immer willkommen :q .


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (28. April 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Kommt jemand an Rahlstedt vorbei  und könnte mich mitnehmen fals meine jetzige Fahrgelegenheit mich doch nicht fahren kann???


----------



## Marcel1409 (28. April 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Mach dir mal kein Kopf Kleiner, irgendwie bekommen wir dich schon mit  .


----------



## dorschangler12345 (28. April 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

hey marcel...wir (ich und derber-darm) hätten auch interesse an der fahrt ! es müsste uns nur jemand vom hamburger hbf mit nehmen und nach der tour dort wieder absetzen wenns keine umstände macht kannst uns ma eintragen bitte mit nem ? ok


----------



## dorschangler12345 (28. April 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

so sorry jungs hat sich soeben erledigt da derber-darm keine zeit hat vllt das nächste mal


----------



## Skorpion (28. April 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*



			
				Yellow-tarpon schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt jemand an Rahlstedt ...



aha, noch ein Eastsider #6 

Also sind wir schon zu viert
Skorpion
Agalatze
Marcel1409
Yellow-tarpon

Mal kucken wieviele es noch werden. Eine gute Fahrgemeinschaftsorganisation(man ein langes Wort :q ) ist hier gefragt.

Maci warum steht nur bei Ines ein #6 , wir sind doch alle  #6  :q


----------



## michel66 (29. April 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Moin,

ich bin dabei und freue mich!
Ist auch 'ne prima Gelegenheit für mich, mal Boardies "live" zu treffen, mit denen man sonst nur Kontakt übers Forum hat. #6 

Bis zum 15.Mai dann auf'n Kutter.

@ dorschjaeger75: vielen Dank für die Antwort (pn), ich melde mich bei Dir. #h


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (30. April 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

So ich werd morgen ma Dorsche ärgern gehen 
Das Wetter soll ja ganz ok sein.
Ihr könnt ja ma um 6:15 durch die Webcam gucken.
Ich geb dann morgenabend Meldung


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Bin wieder zurück.
Der Tag war verdammt geil.
Vom Verein waren nur 10 Leute da wir hatten den Bug gechatert ich war fast ganz vorn oben auf der Plattform.
Wir waren mit der Tanja los.
Und hier mein Bericht:
Morgens um 5 holte Volker mich ab, wir rasseten über die Autobahn und waren um 6:15 da es waren noch nicht viele Angler zu sehen. Also gleich gaaaaannzz oben den Besten Platz genommen. Wir hatten nicht viel Wind daher montierte ich meine Shimano TechniumDF 300cm C.W.:50-100g. an meine Technium 4000FA. Ich hatte vor zu Jiggen also Drilling vom 75g. Pilker ab und 2 Beifänger oben dran. Ich bezahlte noch und es ging schon bald los. um 9:15 waren wir beim ersten Stopp.
Die ersten Dorsche kamen sofort ins Boot ich war hoch Motiviert und Jiggte konzentriert, aber nichts ging. Ich sagte mir: "aber beim nächsten Stopp", doch wieder das gleiche spiel neben mir kamen die ganzen Dorsche ins Boot und ich Jiggte da rum langsam wurde ich schon verspottet mit: "Gutes Gerät fängt aber nichts" doch das sollte sich endern...
Beim 3. Stopp wieder das gleiche Spiel ich sagte: "nicht mit mir"
Beim 4. Stopp anderes Vorfach dran mit nur einem Beifänger, Rot-Schwarzer Perlselekt Pilker in 75g. dran. Als Beifänger nahm ich einen leicht durchsichtig Orangen Twister mit schwarzem Glitter den mir Marcel1409 mal empfohlen hatte. Sofort rausgefeuert und keine 30sekunden später Biss ich Schlug an und konnte den Nemo-dorsch mit leichtigkeit hochpumpen die anderen sagten: "OHHHH jetzt fängt er schon Nemos" doch auch das sollte sich ändern.
Und dann kam er der 5. Stopp
Ich war wieder voller zuversicht und feuert meine Montage raus, voll konzentriert ließ ich meinen Pilker über den Grund Springen es kamen nur vereinzelt Dorsche ins Boot. Der Pilker klopfte langsam den Grund ab und als ich ihn gerade einen größeren Sprung machen lies fuhr ein Knallharter Schlag wie ein Blitz durch meine Rute. Der Anschlag saß sofort und meine TechniumDF bog sich bis ins Handteil, meine Technium4000FA heuelte immer wieder kurz auf das ging so bis der Fisch ca. 20Meter Schnur abgezogen hatte. Ich pumpte aber er ließ sich nicht viel Bewegen, langsam kam er ran und wollte unters Boot schießen wovon ich ihn aber abhalten konnte dann zog er gemächlich nach links ab ohne sich Stoppen zu lassen die anderen Angler machten mir Platz und der Gaff war auch schon da ganz langsam kam der Fisch zu mit heran man konnte schon leicht die Siluette...was Siluetten erkenn es schien so als wäre es eine Doublette, und das war es auch. die beiden Dorsche wollten nochmal runter ziehen welches ich aber gut verhindern konnte da die wir alle drei doch schon sehr erschöpft waren|uhoh:.
Die Doublette wurde gegafft und fiel mit einem dumpfen Knall ins Boot.
Ich befestigte meine Rute und torkelte die Leiter hinunter beteupte die beiden Fische und brachte sie nacheinander hoch. Der eine Maß 67cm. der andere 60cm. eine schöne Doublette. 
Und so ging es weiter ich fing noch über 15 Dorsche wovon 9 alle über meine eigens Mindestmass von 44cm waren. Darunter noch ein schöner von 61cm. der sich als erstes im seegraß festgesetzt hatte und den ich erst nach ca 2minuten hoch bekam.
Uns so fing ich von unserem Verein die meißten Fische den größten Fisch von allen und von allen Jungendlichen ok ich hatte auch nur 2 Leute als konkurenz. Und den 2.größten Dorsch auf dem Kutter.
Nun sitze ich hier und habe 3,2Kg schöne Files.


----------



## Marcel1409 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Sauber Kurzer #6 , schöner Bericht und goile Fische... Das wiederholen wir dann am 15ten!


----------



## Marcel1409 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

*Teilnehmerliste:*

- Aga
- Marcel
- Ostseefan
- Hardi
- Dorschjäger 75
- Ines  #6 
- Skorpion
- Yellow-Tampon :q 
- Michel66

*Counter:*

*Noch 3 Plätze*


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

@Marcel: Du hast meinen Namen falsch geschrieben einmal bitte verbessern


----------



## Marcel1409 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

So besser :q ?!!


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

*Tarpon
nicht
Tampon
* mach das sofort richtig |krach::q​


----------



## Fehlerteufel (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

@Marcel
Eine kurze Frage am Rande: Von wo fährt euer Kutter wie lange bleibt er draussen???
;+;+;+


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Moin Moin Fehlerteufel!!

Da Marcel (leider) seit heute gesperrt ist, übernehme ich mal Deine Frage.

Also die Hai 4 liegt in Heiligenhafen und die Tour wird wohl wie immer 8Std dauern. Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen...

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Agalatze (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

marcel wurde leider gesperrt. nun versuch ich hier nochmal weiter zu helfen.
der kutter fährt von heiligenhafen los um kurz vor sieben. wir treffen uns meistens um 6 auf dem kutter um noch zu quatschen usw...
gegen 16 uhr ist man ungefähr wieder im hafen.
preis 26 euro. und ne tolle nette besatzung.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Wenn irgendwer von euch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit von Hamburg für mich hätte wäre schon grosses Interesse da.
War aber noch nie mit dem Kutter los nur immer mit dem eigenen Boot.
Aber ich denke das ist mit euch sogar noch ein bissschen lustiger!!!!!


----------



## Agalatze (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

oh sorry mir fällt gerade auf das kostet 28 euro


----------



## Fehlerteufel (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Ich glaube an den zwei Euronen werde ich nicht verhungern:g


----------



## Agalatze (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

hier nochmal die telefonnummer von marcel im angelladen
040-6777929. er ist eiegntlich immer von 9-19 uhr vor ort.
ich bin nämlich heute auch vorerst das letzte mal im board.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Welcher Angelladen ist das,und wie sieht es mit Mitfahrgelegenheiten aus???


----------



## Agalatze (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

mega-angelcenter martins in hamburg.
mit dem fahren habe ich keine ahnung. habe selber noch keine ahnung
wie ich hinkomme. meinen corrado wollte ich dieses mal verschonen
und wollte sowieso ein bis zwei bierchen trinken wenn ich lust habe


----------



## Fehlerteufel (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Jo nen Corrado is ja auch nicht das optimale angelauto.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Also mal an alle die mitfahren:
*WENN IRGENDWER NEN PLATZ FREI HAT MAL BITTE MELDEN!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Agalatze (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

frag mal nach sonnenschein. vor allem wenn wir immer zu zweit in die brandung sind mit der rakete.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Aus welcher Ecke von Hamburg kommst du@AGA!!!
Ich kenne das Problem mit den zu engen Autos zum angeln.
Hatte als letztes nen Civic CRX war auch nen bisschen eng!!!


----------



## Agalatze (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

komme aus rahlstedt....
enge autos sind echt mist im gegensatz zu anderen engen sachen :m
kofferraum habe ich auch nicht. da steckt nur mucke drinnen und ein ersatzkanister


----------



## Tom B (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> komme aus rahlstedt....
> enge autos sind echt mist im gegensatz zu anderen engen sachen :m





Wie meinst Du das jetzt????????????????????????? :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Ines (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Also ich komme von Buchholz (südlich von HH) und könnte auf dem Weg jemanden aufgabeln. Allerdings möglichst verkehrstechnisch günstig (wg frühem Aufstehen)

Ines


----------



## Ines (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Alles noch mal zurück, sorry, aber gerade bin ich von Freunden in Eutin eingeladen worden und fahre dann direkt von da nach Heiligenhafen.

Ines


----------



## michel66 (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Es sind noch ein paar Plätze frei für die Pilktour am 15.05.2005 von Heiligenhafen mit der HAI-IV.

Wer also Zeit und Lust hat sollte sich bei Marcel1409 noch melden (email oder Anruf mega-angelcenter martins in hamburg oder hier den thread fortführen.)

Wird sicherlich eine schöne Fahrt werden. #6


----------



## Hardi (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Moin moin,die Klamotten (inklusive einer Spin´-ausrüstung) sind gepackt.Ich freue mich darauf uns Borddies am Sonntrag zu sehen und auch mal nach langer Zeit mit Marcel 'ma' wieder auf einem Kutter zu angeln.
Kurze Frage an alle die mitfahren, könnte mich ( 190 cm langes Rutenfutteral, 1X große Kiepe, 1X 196 cm großen Menschen) bei der autobahnabfahrt Bad-Oldesloe aufsammeln ? Wenn nicht ist es auch nicht schlimm, dann verpeßte ich als single die Luft ??! 
Gruss thomas


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Moin Moin!!!

@Hardi

Sorry, würd Dich gerne einsammeln, zumal Bad Oldesloe genau meine AB Auffahrt ist, ABER... Mein kleiner "Rennfloh"(VW Polo) ist mit 3Personen nebst Gerödel schon mehr als sehr gut ausgelastet!! Zu viert würde das für alle Beteiligten sehr sehr eng werden!!! Zumal weil Du ja mit 196cm auch nicht zu den kleinsten unsreres Landes zählst:q :q . Also nichts für ungut!!! Wir sehen uns am Bord der Hai 4

@all
Ich bin auch schon scharf wie ne Bombe auf die Tour!!! Die Pilker sind gewienert, Die Drillinge sind gewetzt und die letzten Vorfächer sind auch schon geknüpft!!!! Jetzt kann es von mir aus gerne losgehen!!!!...
Und der Wetterbericht verspricht ja für Sonntag ein Wetterchen zum Helden zeugen!!!!
In diesem Sinne.... bis Sonntag!!!


----------



## Agalatze (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

hab noch garkeine lust irgendwie....
hoffentlich kommt das noch ansonsten werde ich mir richtig einen brennen


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Sachen sind gepackt.

Ey Agalatze was is los??? Nen bisschen mehr Freude solltest du schon aufbringen können oder???


----------



## Agalatze (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

nööö... wenn ich kein bock habe dann sitze ich immer nur rum und guck mir die anderen an. war bei der letzten tour schon so als wir mit sylverpasi,bulli,norgeklaus und co los waren.


----------



## Hardi (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

(at) Agalatze, Na dann Prost !
Gruss Thomas


----------



## Hardi (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Wieso habe ich immer Nord-oestliche Winde wenn ich 'mal mit dem Kutter fahre ??? Mist schon wieder Gummistiefel einpacken.
Gruss Thomas


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> nööö... wenn ich kein bock habe dann sitze ich immer nur rum und guck mir die anderen an. war bei der letzten tour schon so als wir mit sylverpasi,bulli,norgeklaus und co los waren.



Warum fährst du denn Morgen nicht zum Anfang der Zandersaison Faulenzen an die Elbe??? Da musst du ja voll in deinem Element sein:q


----------



## Agalatze (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

weil ich schon lange ne zusage gegeben habe. außerdem sind ja meine vereinskollegen wie marci,tackle,thorte,kochi und co da. das wird immer ganz witzig. nur ob ich angel ist ne andere geschichte. warten wir mal ab


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

ja ich denk auch das das morgen ne witzige Tour wird


----------



## Hardi (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Yellow-Tarpoon, jo, wir werden morgen angeln. 

Und... es kommt immer anders als Du denkst...!!
Gruss Thomas


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

@ Hardi 
Ach wirklich wir werden morgen angeln, das is ja ganz was neues.
Soooo jetzt nochma für alle ICH HEIßE Yellow-Tarpon und nicht Yellow-Tarpoon oder Yellow-Tampon:q


----------



## Agalatze (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

sorry du alte bauern-regel :m
den namen tampon hast du jetzt weg !!! sei froh, dass wir dich nicht serena oder O.B. taufen


----------



## kanalbulle (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*



			
				Yellow-tarpon schrieb:
			
		

> Warum fährst du denn Morgen nicht zum Anfang der Zandersaison Faulenzen an die Elbe???


weil er weiß das die morgen noch geschont sind ! :q


----------



## Agalatze (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

sind sie ???
mir doch latte :m


----------



## Hardi (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

(at) Yellow

Tschuldigung, habe 'dem' Großteil meines Lebens in HH-Rahlstedt verbracht ..Grundschule Aufbau etc.
Gruss Thomas


----------



## Agalatze (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

hilfe noch ein rahlstedter...


----------



## Skorpion (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

So Jungs, in ein paar Stunden geht es los, leider ohne mich :c 
Seit einer Woche sitze ich zu Hause fest, mit einer üblen Erkältung #d 
Habe schon Freitag bei Marci abgesagt.
Ich drück euch die Daumen für gutes Wetter und ordentlich Fisch.
Ich habe mich so auf die Tour gefreut und nun das :r 
Fang mal für mich mit :q und macht einige Fotos.

Grüß
Martin|krank:


----------



## Agalatze (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

moin martin,
schade dass du nicht am start bist,aber das holen wir nach.
war doch klasse in dazendorf.
ich habe noch nicht gepennt und um 5 uhr holt marci mich schon ab


----------



## Skorpion (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Ja ist n shit. Ich bin jetzt hell Wach, weil ich den ganzen Abend gepennt hab. Vielleicht sollte ich mich einfach Warm anziehen und spontan los fahren |kopfkrat Wenn ich das hier so lese dann bin ich heiss wie sonst was


----------



## Agalatze (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

bei mir ist es genau umgedreht. ich werde immer müder und lustloser...


----------



## Skorpion (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

du warst bestimmt auch mal öfters los in den letzten Tagen.Ich habe die Ostsee schon seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr gesehen, daß ist schlimmer wie ein Entzug :q


----------



## Agalatze (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

ich habe auch seit 2 wochen ruhe


----------



## michel66 (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

@ marcel1409

Besten Dank für die prima Organisation der heutigen Pilktour auf der Hai-IV bei herrlichem Wetter. :m 
War auch sehr nett mal einige Boardies kennenzulernen  |bla:


----------



## kiepenangler (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Und wie habt ihr gefangen;+#h


----------



## michel66 (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Der Fang: durchwachsen, 125 Dorsche bei 33 Anglern, anfangs wurden Dorsche mit gutem Abmessungen gefangen (60-70cm), zur 2. Hälfte dann überwiegend kleinere Dorsche (40iger) und Mengen an untermaßigen.


----------



## Hardi (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

@Marcel1409,

vielen Dank für den gelungen Törn, der Wind hat sich zurückgehalten und die Sonne hat geschienen. Scheinst einen guten Draht zu Petrus zu haben. Fisch war auch da, auch wenn er meist ein bis drei nummern zu klein ausgefallen ist. Habe den Tag sehr genossen und mich gerfreut auch mal einige Bordies kennen gelernt zu haben.
Gruss Thomas


----------



## Tyron (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Na dann hattet ihr ja anscheinend ne echt schöne Ausfahrt, auch wenn dorschmäßig das ja wohl eher bescheiden war...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Moin Moin Jungs!!!

So, dann will ich auch nochmal meinen Kommentar zu dieser wirklich Rundum gelungenen Tour abgeben...
Es war ein sehr schöner Tag auf See, der durch die perfekte Orga von Marci  sehr lustig und entspannt über die Bühne ging!!!! Es war zu jeder Zeit eine sehr kameradschaftliche Stimmung an Bord  und alle hatten viel Spass an dem Tag!!
Und..... Ich hab endlich die ersten Boardies persönlich kennen gelernt!!!
So, und nun noch mal eben zu den Fakten der Tour, die ja schon im grossen und ganzen genannt wurden. Also, 33Angler haben es am Ende auf 125 (ich hatte auf 7 Stück)massige Dorsche gebracht. Gut das doppelte an Fisch darf mangels Grösse weiter in den Tiefen der Ostsee schwimmen.
Zu erwähnen wäre vielleicht noch das wir morgens querab Westermakelsdorf in ca 10Meter tiefen Wasser gefischt haben und zwar Stückmässig nicht so gut gefangen haben, dafür aber die Grösse stimmte (einige Fische GUT über 60cm, viele 50er) nach dem Platzwechsel zur Mittagspause dann, sind wir ein Stück richtung Fahrrinne/Langeland in tieferes Wasser gefahren (geschätzte 15-18m) von da an haben wir zwar alle gefangen wie die Weltmeister, aber kaum ein Dorsch hatte weder das alte noch das neue Mindestmass erreicht.
Zu guter letzt noch eins... ca 75%der Fische wurden von den Anglern auf der LeeSeite gefangen.
In diesem Sinne....


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Jo ich fand die Tour auch sehr gelungen hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Ines (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hai IV Tour am 15.05.05*

Ich komme auch gerne wieder mit.

Ines


----------

